# Canada Plans to Invade USA



## bush lover (Aug 16, 2010)

I heard on Rush Limbaugh today that Candana plans to invade the USA to impose Socialism on us, so that we will no longer be a threat to the "Igloo People" (his words). But how come you want to invade us because Obama is already putting Socialism in.


----------



## Toro (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah.

So what of it?

About time, I say.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 16, 2010)

Just leave your crappy beer up in Canada.


----------



## Toro (Aug 16, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Just leave your crappy beer up in Canada.



*WHAT?!  
*

*Them's fightin' words, Little Missy!
*
[youtube]2HGPh8Hjyg8[/youtube]



What do American beer and sex in a canoe have in common?



Both are fucking close to water.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 16, 2010)

A Canadian bloke is walking down the street with a case of beer under his arm. 

His friend Randy stops him and asks, "Hey Dave! Whatcha got that case of beer for?"

"Well, I got it for my wife, you see?" answers Dave.

"Wow," exclaims Randy, "Great trade.


----------



## Tom Clancy (Aug 16, 2010)

Does this mean we have to adopt Hockey as our Religion?

I'm down.


----------



## Madeline (Aug 17, 2010)

O no!  The bacon!  Save the bacon!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_TfBbR6L0M]YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - Canadian Idiot[/ame]


----------



## Luissa (Aug 17, 2010)

This is the funniest thing I have heard in awhile.


----------



## Madeline (Aug 17, 2010)

Name ONE Canadian serial killer.

ONE!

Can't -- can ya?

Pussies. Eh?


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## daveman (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Madeline (Aug 17, 2010)

Dang, we're snotty people eh?

LMAO!


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 17, 2010)

Canada.

Just like us but without all the bullshit.


----------



## Madeline (Aug 17, 2010)

O HELL No, I can properly pronounce the letter "a"!  Eh?


----------



## Toro (Aug 17, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> Does this mean we have to adopt Hockey as our Religion?
> 
> I'm down.



Yes.  Yes it does.

We're going to force all the Southerners to skate!  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Tom Clancy (Aug 17, 2010)

Toro said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean we have to adopt Hockey as our Religion?
> ...





Oh boy.. I know how that is here in North Carolina..  

This also means I won't have to drive 20 minutes everyday to get to the rink, I'll have one built next to my house


----------



## Madeline (Aug 17, 2010)

Wait Tom!  Don't you realize that this will be the end of real bacon and decent beer?  That you'll be forced to plant petunias in your wheel well every time you park your car?  That we'll have a parlimentary form of government?  (Okay, mebbe that one wouldn't be so bad.)

That the fucking Quebecians will force us to learn to speak FRENCH??????


----------



## Toro (Aug 17, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Clancy said:
> ...



Hey, no problem.

We'll be building a brand new hospital right next door to sew stitches into your face after a game too with our free Medicare.  Now, it might four months later before you get to see a doctor, but hey, you'll learn to roll with it.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 17, 2010)

Madeline said:


> O no!  The bacon!  Save the bacon!


Even Canadian bacon is second rate.


----------



## Tom Clancy (Aug 17, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Wait Tom!  Don't you realize that this will be the end of real bacon and decent beer?  That you'll be forced to plant petunias in your wheel well every time you park your car?  That we'll have a parlimentary form of government?  (Okay, mebbe that one wouldn't be so bad.)
> 
> That the fucking Quebecians will force us to learn to speak FRENCH??????





Decent beer? The only decent beer made in America is Sam Adams, other than that, I'm a classy guy, my choice of beer will always be Guinness. 

Tu parle le francais?



Toro said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




Good, good. Make sure it's two NHL sized rinks or i'll be a disappoint. I'm tired of small rinks. 

That's ok, I bet Canadian chicks like some battle scars from time to time.


----------



## daveman (Aug 17, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> That's ok, I bet Canadian chicks like some battle scars from time to time.



Probably so, considering the shortage of manly men up there.  Note to Canadian men:  Women don't really consider crying foreplay.


----------



## Madeline (Aug 17, 2010)

ROFLMAO!!!

_*Snap*_ Daveman!


----------



## MajinLink (Nov 15, 2010)

If anyone really thinks Canada would invade the U.S. they're insane. If all the countries around the world sank into the ocean, and everything was magically the same in the U.S. and Canada then both countries would abolish their military.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 15, 2010)

Blame Canada!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAYMJnO9LBQ[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Nov 15, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0R5DTHcmGU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0R5DTHcmGU[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Nov 15, 2010)

daveman said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> > That's ok, I bet Canadian chicks like some battle scars from time to time.
> ...



Oh, yeah, RIGHT!

I see people walking around here with gloves, scarves and toques when its 40F out.  We suntan when its 40F out!  WAH, it's cold!  WAH!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2010)

Toro said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Clancy said:
> ...



Yeah but how are youz guys gonna impose ice fishing in the deep south?


----------



## Madeline (Nov 16, 2010)

Toro said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Clancy said:
> ...



40F is cold!  You freaks up there just dun seem to realize this!

Must be all that crappy beer.......


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 16, 2010)

More curling on ESPN!


----------



## Madeline (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2010)

Madeline said:


>


----------



## Toro (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 17, 2010)

Toro said:


>



You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

I owe ya!


----------



## Madeline (Nov 17, 2010)

I do hope Canada invades.  I have a long-standing Dudley Do-Right fixation.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q83Jqd2h0Yg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q83Jqd2h0Yg[/ame]


----------

